# Voting Thread!!! Art contest #3



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Here are the entries for art contest #3. 
Voting will end in exactly 7 days.

Here is the original picture:










Good luck to everyone who participated! 

--------------

Entry #1









--------------

Entry #2









--------------

Entry #3









--------------

Entry #4


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Bumped


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Congrats Shivvy!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Congrats!!! on the the next!


----------

